# Bird hunting club



## Padderatz (Mar 26, 2017)

Bird hunting Club Hi is there such a thing in Ga. I come from NJ and there were meany bird hunting club's. I ran one for 20 year's can't find any in Ga.  Looking to train and hunt any help. Thanks Keith


----------



## cactusjack (Mar 26, 2017)

PM Sent


----------



## Jakeh2607 (Mar 27, 2017)

I've been looking as well. Im located in Tattnall County but willing to travel.


----------



## GACory (Mar 27, 2017)

I'd be interested in such a club as well. If
you find one or open one I'd be interested. 

Thanks


----------



## AO15 (Mar 28, 2017)

We have a club in McDonough Ga. Right now there are 10 guys on the lease. Most guys just bird hunt, but we have all of the deer and turkey rights as well. The lease is ~250 acres, has a flight pen for training birds, a johnny house field, and, in two of the fields, we do a few large quail pre-releases during the first 1/2 of the season. We also do a handful of pheasant tower shoots, which means we have pheasants on property at various times throughout the year. The lease is $1,000 per year + bird costs (there is also a $500 initiation fee that is fully refundable if you decide to not renew your membership the following year). We're looking for to fill two spots for next season. Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------

